# What kind of frog do I have?



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Got a couple frogs at repticon and one is Azureus and we were so excited we forgot to ask the people from Under the Canopy what kind the one my girlfriend picked out was. They were both hopping around in the same container but who knows? His head is more yellow and it turns more mint green down his back. He also has blue splotches on his legs. And I dont know if you can tell but are they male/female?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Give Under the Canopy a call to get it straight from the horses mouth. They're nice people.

They're too little to sex, right now. Give them time 

Under The Canopy Farms


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea I will give them a call this weekend or early next week. I wrote them an email but no response yet I bet they are busy with shows and stuff.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a pretty typical full Yellowback (they are also called Saul's or Saul Yellowbacks, as that is the village in French Guiana where they were collected).

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> And I dont know if you can tell but are they male/female?


If it turns out that they are in fact a male and a female...what are your intentions?


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

randommind said:


> If it turns out that they are in fact a male and a female...what are your intentions?


To name them accordingly!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> To name them accordingly!


Lol! (Love it!)

It will also help to mate them up down the road. But, yes, with tincs you'll need to wait till they're closer to a year old before you can safely try to sex them.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be seeing Tom and Jane tomorrow - I'll ask them for you.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> To name them accordingly!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Had to give you a thanks, I expected one of two answers...yours wasn't either and I can't stop smiling about it!!! Too funny!


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL yeah I was waiting for the "Are you keeping these in the same tank" posts...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I talked to Tom and Jane over the weekend - they are an azureus and yellowback.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I talked to Tom and Jane over the weekend - they are an azureus and yellowback.


I think it is kind of obvious at this point.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> I talked to Tom and Jane over the weekend - they are an azureus and yellowback.


Thank you for taking the time to check for me though  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

